# Tadpole identification?



## melissathomas54016 (7 mo ago)

Hi, I have several different tadpoles in my pond. I am in Western Wisconsin and I finally have one that I noticed that is about to lose it's tail. I took a picture of it and made it much larger, but it is smaller than the tip of my pinky. Any idea what type this is? Thanks


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks like a toad to me (but I'm bad at this game ).





__





American Toad (Anaxyrus americanus)







dnr.wi.gov





It seems like it has been a pretty good year for toads here so far -- I've seen a handful so far at our place (central Wisconsin). Other herp wildlife seems a bit scarce lately.


----------



## melissathomas54016 (7 mo ago)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Looks like a toad to me (but I'm bad at this game ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am bad at this too. The back legs came first then the front. I think toads the front legs come first? I may have some toads in there that I didn't know about, as there are different types of tadpoles, but the ones that are changing over now grew their back legs first then front, but this one is ahead of everyone else that I notice. I must have a thousand or more in my pond. lol


----------



## melissathomas54016 (7 mo ago)

melissathomas54016 said:


> I am bad at this too. The back legs came first then the front. I think toads the front legs come first? I may have some toads in there that I didn't know about, as there are different types of tadpoles, but the ones that are changing over now grew their back legs first then front, but this one is ahead of everyone else that I notice. I must have a thousand or more in my pond. lol


I might have read it somewhere wrong, hahahaha. I'm really bad at this game. 😂


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

This one looks like an American Toad (Anaxyrus americanus). They develop in the same manner - back legs first, front legs last. Their tadpoles are very abundant in the early Spring and are black. They can be confused with Wood Frog tadpoles quite easily, who also lay eggs very early.


----------



## melissathomas54016 (7 mo ago)

Chris S said:


> This one looks like an American Toad (Anaxyrus americanus). They develop in the same manner - back legs first, front legs last. Their tadpoles are very abundant in the early Spring and are black. They can be confused with Wood Frog tadpoles quite easily, who also lay eggs very early.


Thank you. Yes, many are black and also other ones that are later that came with gold spots on them. I am guessing those ones are the frogs. It's fun to see what comes out of your pond.


----------



## Herpin Man (Apr 11, 2018)

Definitely an American toad.


----------

